# Rubberized CA



## danrs (Nov 23, 2011)

Is rubberized CA used in finishing? Is it different fromthick CA?

Danrs


----------



## arioux (Nov 23, 2011)

I think rubberized Ca is black so can't be used as a finish.  Someone will correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Nov 23, 2011)

This is how it is described on one pen related site:  "_Black Rubber Toughened Instant CA Adhesive. 1 oz. bottle. Use where flexibility and vibration resistance are needed_".

I've never seen it used before.

AK


----------



## paramount Pen (Nov 23, 2011)

Wal-mart including some big box stores has a clear rubber toughened super glue but I don't know if anyone else has used it, I think I did once and if I remember it didn't leave as deep of a shine.


----------



## Monty (Nov 23, 2011)

I have seen a clear rubberized CA advertised, but I don't think it would work as a finish since it would be slightly flexible and not give a "hard" finish to the pen.


----------



## Knucklefish (Nov 23, 2011)

Monty said:


> I have seen a clear rubberized CA advertised, but I don't think it would work as a finish since it would be slightly flexible and not give a "hard" finish to the pen.


 

Monty, have you tried the black rubberized CA to glue in pen tubes? I bought some from you but haven't tried it yet. Was wondering if you had before I try it out?
John


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Nov 23, 2011)

I have just started using the black CA and you do not want to use it as a finish. You also want to be careful when gluing tubes into light colored wood as the CA penetrates the wood so when I do use it on lighter wood I personally prefer to make sure I can mill some wood off.


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 23, 2011)

Stick Fast makes a flexible CA in both black and clear. I've always wondered about how the clear would work as a finish, but never saw the need to spend twice as much for it when I'm happy with what I have.

http://tmiproducts.net/stickfast/cyanoacrylate/ca_flexible.html


----------



## wouldentu2? (Nov 23, 2011)

Stick Fast looks like the CA at Rockler


----------



## Monty (Nov 23, 2011)

Knucklefish said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen a clear rubberized CA advertised, but I don't think it would work as a finish since it would be slightly flexible and not give a "hard" finish to the pen.
> ...


I have not, and I don't think it would work for gluing in tubes as it is slightly flexible, and IMO it could twist from the blank while turning.
The only thing I use the black rubberized for is when I want to fill a very small void in black, or glue in a cut piece like a star and want a black border around it.


----------



## danrs (Nov 23, 2011)

*Thanks Rubberized CA*

Thanks guys.

danrs


----------

